# Therapy Companies



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Just found out that there are many different companies other than TDI.









Just wondered what the biggest diff is with them ?

Found out there's a TDInc & not the same as TDI.

Also there's a company called Delta.

Mainly would test when I do with TDI or TDInc, pros/cons of either ?


I went to a day seminar yesterday with a visit to a nursing home & this was with an TDInc evaluator. She has been with TDI & since switched to TDInc , because , she likes their policies better.

Any opinions.........







Thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the most important thing is to find out what is required locally. For example, our children's hospital *only* allows dogs certified through Delta Society. Many other places in town are paired with West Michigan Therapy Dogs so I'd need to be accepted into their group to work at these places.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

As far as I am aware, there are three national Therapy Dog Organizations - Therapy Dogs International (TDI), Therapy Dogs Incorporated (TDInc) and the Delta Society.

These national organizations test and register dogs, using independent evaluators on the local level. Taking the evaluation test is very much like taking the Canine Good Citizen test, in that you can take it whenever it is offered, and you are not required to take any specific classes beforehand.

There are also local or state groups that will have their own requirements in terms of membership, testing, visiting, etc. Many of the local and state groups will have facilities they are already visiting and may require supervised visits before you can set out on your own, or have a training program and the like.

If your primary goal is to get started with visits and you would prefer not to do any of the leg work (like approaching a local retirement home or hospital yourself to get a program started there), one of the local groups would be a good fit - especially if you have never worked or volunteered in a hospital in any capacity and would benefit from the guidance of people who are experienced and have "been there and done that" for several years. It's a great way to get started.


----------

